

100 or so books that shaped a century of science - mryall
http://www.americanscientist.org/bookshelf/pub/100-or-so-books-that-shaped-a-century-of-science

======
arfrank
I just quickly analyzed the list by year, and plotted it out by decade and it
seems to be slightly skewed to the latter part of the 20th century. This sort
of bias isn't surprising considering when the article is written and more
importantly that there has definitely been a significant increase in the
number of publications in recent times.

Graph:

<http://i.imgur.com/B4Lqt.png>

Data:

    
    
      1900-1909	1
      1910-1919	3
      1920-1929	6
      1930-1939	10
      1940-1949	11
      1950-1959	11
      1960-1969	15
      1970-1979	15
      1980-1989	20
      1990-1999	13

------
hubb
personally mostly interested in the fiction section:

cat's cradle is indeed awesome. it contains what is among my favorite quotes
from a character of vonneguts', " _Any scientist who can't explain to an
eight-year old what he is doing is a charlatan_ ".

gravity's rainbow is next on my to-read list

------
linhir
I've always been annoyed that the list doesn't include one of the foundational
books of modern statistics/casual inference, such as Ronald A. Fisher's The
Design of Experiments (1935). What do people think are some books from
2000-2010 that might make such a list in 2100?

------
nsrivast
What a great list! It contains 8 books I've read, all of which have been
fantastic. So I think I'll make my way through the rest (maybe skipping the
OED).

